# [RFID] Frequenz, etc. herausfinden?



## Suchfunktion (10. Dezember 2004)

Moin Jungs (und natuerlich auch Maedels),
mich wuerde mal interessieren, wie ich herausfuinden kann auf welcher Frequenz meine Radio Frequenzy Identification Karte laeuft..
Ist ne Legic-Karte (fuer Zeiterfassung bei der Arbeit).

Und was sonst noch alles an Infos bzgl. RFID vorhanden is, nehme ich gerne

danke!


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Schau zB in die aktuelle c´t, dort gibt es einen Platinenaufbau einer RFID-Erkennung

Und  hier noch der Beitrag aus dem letzten Jahr. http://www.heise.de/ct/04/09/132/default.shtml

mfg


----------



## hela (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

    im Elektor-Februarheft 2005 ist ein ähnlicher Artikel _"RFID-Detektor für 13,56 MHz"_ erschienen. Dort wird erwähnt, dass in Europa die Hauptfrequenzen bei 125..135 kHz, 13,56 MHz, 870 MHz und 5,6 Ghz liegen *können*.


----------



## Suchfunktion (18. Januar 2005)

Ah, das warten hat sich also gelohnt 

Bin schon nen ganzes stueck weiter, hab mal nen satz 'blanko'karten bei conrad geholt und meine daten entschluesselt, modifiziert und dann neu auf ne blanko geknallt.. laeuft super.. 

Jetz bin ich dabei, einen stoersender nachzubauen..

(Und nein, es geht mir nicht darum zu 'betruegen', mich interessiert einfach die technik!)


----------



## HiCo (24. Februar 2005)

LEGIC, MIFARE und die meisten Ausweis- und Zutrissysteme arbeiten mit einer Frequenz von 13,56 MHz


Wie du hast bei Conrad LEGIC Karten gekauft und die auch entschlüsseln und neu Kodieren können?


----------



## sonderformat_n (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich mache gerade meine Diplomarbeit an der
Hochschule für Gestaltung in Schwäbisch Gmünd.

Im Rahmen eines Projektes wollen wir mit RFID
experimentieren.

Ich habe leider nicht so viel Erfahrung im Technikbereich
(Kosmos Elektronikexperimentierkasten und
Lötkolben vom Vati) und stelle mir ein paar Fragen,
die mir hier evtl. beantwortet werden.

Ich brauche einen RFID Reader/Writer, den ich über
USB mit dem Programm Macromedia Director verbinden will.
Die RFID Chips sollen möglichst als Folie/im Papier existieren.
Die Applikation soll erstmal wie folgt aussehen:

Der Nutzer kommt zu Computer A.
Er sucht sich eine aus 5 Farben aus, die der Screen haben soll
und speichert diese Information auf seinem Chip (Binärcode?).
Im nächsten Schritt geht er zu Computer B. Dort wird der Chip gelesen
und die Applikation schaltet die Screenfarbe auf die vorher gespeicherte Farbe um.

Meine Fragen sind:
Weiß jemand wo ich solchene Utensilien bekommen kann oder
wie ich mir das herlöte/speziell USB?
Weiß eventuell sogar jemand, wie ich die Daten mittels Macromedia Director
auslesen/schreiben kann?

In freudiger Erwartung auf eventuelle Hilfe
und in großer Dankbarkeit und Demut verharrend

Norbert


----------



## HiCo (6. April 2005)

Reader/Writer gibt es unter anderem bei ACG www.acg.de . Sicherlich haben die auch eine USB Version. Du kannst ja mal fragen ob du für die Diplomarbeit ein Set incl. Karten geschenkt bekommst.


Du solltest nur wissen welche RFID Technologie du nutzen willt. Als eine günstige und mit größter Verbreitung wäre MIFARE zu nennen. Wird z.T. auch in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln eingesetzt.
Entscheidender ist die Schnittstelle zwischen Reader/Writer und Macromedia Director.


----------



## trashcan (25. Oktober 2005)

Genau, entscheidender ist wie die daten vom reader an ein anderes programm kommen


----------

